
Man Kicked Off Flight After Tweeting About 'Rude' Gate Agent - jamesbritt
http://mashable.com/2014/07/23/southwest-flight-tweet/
======
ColinWright
Some comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8076547](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8076547)

Alternate submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8076495](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8076495)

